# Cross Dowels



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I want to install some 1/4 x 20 cross dowels and bolts. This is really dumb. Do you drill the 1/4 inch hole centered in the 3/4 inch wood?

Hope this question can be understood.

KR


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

yep. I've used them for a laundry sorting table I built out of melamine panels, not that hard to install. If you're using them in 3/4 stock, the cross dowel is probably going to go all the way through, or close too it. Be carefull drilling


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You are going to need a dowel drilling jig or a good setup in a drill press to be able to align the dowel holes in the two parts accurately. Centering these holes isn't important, so long as the mating holes are referenced to the same side surface of the parts accurately. There are many dowel drilling jigs on the market ranging from about $30 to hundreds. I have this one 1000 DOWEL JIG search=dowel%20jig&searchmode=2 . This jig is self centering, so it isn't as important to reference off the same side of your work. Holes in the sides of the jig have alignment marks to let you line up the jig with position marks on your boards. Then you just drill the hole down through the jig.

Charley


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I use this dowel jig from Wolfcraft. It works accurately and simply. No fancy measuring or setup. I built my first closet with it and am currently working on the second one. For 10.00 it's one of the best tools I own!


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

CanuckGal said:


> I use this dowel jig from Wolfcraft. It works accurately and simply. No fancy measuring or setup. I built my first closet with it and am currently working on the second one. For 10.00 it's one of the best tools I own!


Deb,
Thanks for the tip...that looks like a neat jig at a fair price!

Kelly,
the cross dowel specs should dictate if the hole needs to be centered in the stock.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KR

My router tables are put together with that type of fastener, it's a very simple way..and very strong.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...rio-router-table-system-orange-cabinet-1a.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...strio-router-table-system-orange-cabinet.html
========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more jig for doing dowels or drilling holes dead one center.


http://books.google.com/books?id=iw...AEwAA#v=onepage&q=coastal dowel magic&f=false
=========


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

That is a good reply. The first illustration is just like the cross dowels I plan to use. I think it will go ok.

They seem strong. Nice photos. Thanks.

KR


----------



## ThadT (Jul 5, 2010)

Use dry dowels in conjunction for alignment and strength purposes when you can.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

A lot of Ikea furniture uses these cross dowels and generally they go through the mortice and tenon joint. The joint provides the alignment and strength and the cross dowel just holds the joint together.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably, most likely, way too late.
Finally conquered the x-dowel intersect problem.
See link. If inexplicable, can foward instructions.
First jpg outlines the drilling schedule.
Expensive but miss a few holes (5/8 tries, e.g.) and it will pay for itself.
Might be enough pix & text there for you to make a simple copy.


----------



## Lime113 (Jan 6, 2021)

Old topic, some people not around anymore, though - Can anyone help me to understand the jig because I cannot fully see how to use it.

Is the rod following the hole of the screw and the punch representing the hole punched (the nut)? The adjustability of the lever represent cener of the screw (thickness of material)?
The reference area between jig and hole for screw seems very small but maybe not an issue (due to rod) to get a good alignment of the hole for nut...? 

Link to wayback machine


Cross Dowel Locator


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Lime113.

If you don’t get a reply I would suggest starting a new thread where it may be picked up quicker.


----------



## Lime113 (Jan 6, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum @Lime113.
> 
> If you don’t get a reply I would suggest starting a new thread where it may be picked up quicker.


Thank you Old55  I re-read Pat's old jig-book and found some more clarifications, it helped.
Though I think there could be a need of aligning in more ways.

A swedish woodworker explained how he does X-dowels like this








Den halvstora jiggbyggestråden


Oj, jag måste börja bygga snyggare jiggar!




www.byggahus.se





He adds some play to the equation and red is important alignment surfaces.


----------

